# Doe delivered stillborn twins - what to do about the milk?



## texasboy (Feb 20, 2014)

Forgive the basic questions - I'm a real newbie.

My 2 year old Boer delivered two full-term, perfectly-formed stillborns. They were still inside the placenta. So sad - they were little beauties.

My immediate concern though is the doe. Her udders are HUGE and turning bright red. Do I need to 'express' the milk? Leave her alone? Call a vet?

Any guidance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I would try to get the milk out. There should be colostrum and if you collect that, you can freeze it in small amounts to use as needed

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## texasboy (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you. I'm off to milk a goat (there's a first time for everything)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol...get video for us! Good luck

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## texasboy (Feb 20, 2014)

Gee, that was fun. Next time I'll try something safe - like de-fanging rattlesnakes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you manage to get any colostrum?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry you lost the babies...
Mom may be depressed for a while, B complex is a great support in times of stress (4 cc per 100# sub Q)
If you have to go in to get the babies, I would give Penicillin
offer electrolytes to encourage fluid intake

Freeze the colostrum for future use...you can freeze in ice trays then transfer frozen colostrum to a baggie for storage..thenif you even need it, you will have an easy way to get just what you need.


----------



## texasboy (Feb 20, 2014)

All I managed to do was make a mess ... and make a grieving doe mad. It's amazing how tender this animal is. After she forgave me for the ham-fisted attempt at milking, she pushed her head into my lap and 'knickered' for 30 minutes. It brought a lump to my throat.


----------



## texasboy (Feb 20, 2014)

Cathy - you mention Vitamin B subQ. I've read that giving vitamins orally is just as effective. Has that been your experience?


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

Well you need to get antibiotic in her if you can't get her to a vet. You can use wet warm towels to try to get the milk flowing. I think her milk bag is in danger if you can't get the infection cleared. If you have nelp you could lay her down. You could call around and try to get a replacement, possible. Alice


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

SQ is really the best. They process it so fast through their stomach.

If you could get her milked out, that would help her. Even if you don't worry about saving milk and just milk on the ground.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

texasboy said:


> Gee, that was fun. Next time I'll try something safe - like de-fanging rattlesnakes.


Lol. I hate to laugh but I'm picturing it. At least she forgave you. I agree to get her milked out...even onto the ground just to get her some relief. From the description she is probably in danger of mastitis.

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Cathy - you mention Vitamin B subQ. I've read that giving vitamins orally is just as effective. Has that been your experience?


Sub Q is better..too much is lost the the process of digestion...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

texasboy said:


> Gee, that was fun. Next time I'll try something safe - like de-fanging rattlesnakes.


Forgive me for this, but...:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: Yes, milking goats does present a few new challenges, doesn't it? :laugh: That is the #1 reason I've never tried goats milk. I'm scared to death I will like it and then be stuck with milking a goat! ;-) :laugh:


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

How is the doe doing? Did you get help with her?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Goat's milk is wonderful especially when you are lactose intolerant, like I am. It also makes great cheese, butter, Ice cream, and anything else you use cows milk for. Including lotions, soaps, ect.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Dont feel bad, I can get a few squeezes in but then our milking doe starts kicking- she loves my 11 yr old's technique (small hands I think)- and lets down her milk for her...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kc8lsk said:


> Goat's milk is wonderful...


Based on what I've read on the dairy forum, I have a tendency to think you're absolutely right - but therein lies the problem! My old arthritic hands and hips don't handle milking very well any more - especially on something as short as a goat. :laugh:


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

That's what milking stands are for they save your hips on your hands there's always a way like my homemade electric milker (using a vacume sealer like a food saver and a canning jar) if you want i can get pictures later.


----------



## texasboy (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for the advice and concern. The poor thing is struggling. The placenta didn't pass for 36 hours (a dose of oxytocin took care of that) but she is still bleeding bright.

I was able to give her penicillin and a tetanus shot. Electrolytes has sparked a minimal thirst , but she is not eating. She even refused her favorite treat - animal crackers.

Thankfully, the nights have been relatively warm, so she's not been too uncomfortable. I tried bringing her buddies in to keep her company, but she's ignoring them, almost as if she is in shock.

My vet is out until Monday, so I'm improvising. What a helpless feeling.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm new to goats myself, but just wondering...is it at all possible that there's still another kid in her? (I know she passed an afterbirth, but I have read on here that there can be two, if there were two fathers.) Being new to this, I'm not sure if she's simply in mourning or if there's something physical going on.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry, :hug:


----------

